# Show off your desktop!



## ehMax

Trust me, you don't want to see mine right now, but I'd like to see your!


----------



## SINC

Here's mine.


----------



## ehMax

SINC said:


> Here's mine.


That's REALLY nice SINC. :clap: I don't want to post mine right now, it's never been messier.


----------



## MacGenius24

Come On Mayor! We Wanna See it Messy!


----------



## imobile

*I'll show mine IF you...........*



ehMax said:


> Trust me, you don't want to see mine right now, but I'd like to see your!


Well here is my NEW MBP ....


----------



## ehMax

Fine... I'm so embarrassed.


----------



## brandonsh

My Desktop Is Very Plain


----------



## Chealion

brandonsh - Wow. iChat AV's old logo, iTunes 6, running 10.3.9?

My desktop right now is thankfully still clean. It's a photo I took 18 months ago or so just after getting my new telephoto lens but the picture changes every half hour to another picture in my "Desktops" folder where I have a myriad on interesting Desktop photos stored.


----------



## MannyP Design

Pretty straight forward--my work desktop is a little different.


----------



## MacGenius24

brandonsh said:


> My Desktop Is Very Plain


Is That A G3, And That Ralink Software, What's IT For?


----------



## neufelni

Here's mine for now.


----------



## nutsngum

is that your itunes controls in your taskbar up top? How did you get it there?

Also, does anyone know how I can delete icons from the top as well?


----------



## fellfromtree

I can't work with a busy background.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## fjnmusic

Feelin' green this month.


----------



## imobile

*My iMac desktop is more serious than my MBP !*



ehMax said:


> Trust me, you don't want to see mine right now, but I'd like to see your!



Terrible fires in my old homeland ....

Check out the iPhoto like slide show on ABC ( Australian Broadcasting Commission)) 
Bushfire Emergency - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


----------



## Isight

I have two that i like. Can't make up my mind. What do you guys think?


----------



## macpablo

*one of my desktops*

hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Lawrence

Not much to see really.


----------



## MacGenius24

When I leave my classroom for a quick sec, I normally return to this


----------



## KC4

*Nobody can accuse me of being AR - At least WRT my desktop!*

Wallpaper shows the resident teen with a friend who is NOT allowed to bite...but if you look closely, there's a wee bit of fabric between his teeth. Makes me chuckle every time I see it.


----------



## KC4

*And now, the actual desktop snapshot..*

Attached it but forgot to upload it...(D'oh!)


----------



## neufelni

nutsngum said:


> is that your itunes controls in your taskbar up top? How did you get it there?
> 
> Also, does anyone know how I can delete icons from the top as well?


Yes it is. I use a program called ByteController


----------



## mattcordy

*Sinple*

Simple dektop


----------



## John Clay

Plain and simple.


----------



## Isight

I got a new one.


----------



## mattcordy

John Clay, i like that bg, did you take it?


----------



## G-Mo

C'est moi!


----------



## The Doug

If it's Thursday, this must be Saturn.


----------



## monokitty

mattcordy said:


> John Clay, i like that bg, did you take it?


I took the photo John Clay uses as his desktop.


----------



## KC4

You guys are tidying up your desktops before sending them, AREN'T you?????:lmao:


----------



## MannyP Design

Here's my work desktop:


----------



## EvanPitts

^^^
I think it would be pretty easy to loose a file or two in the center of that galaxy... beejacon

I won't bother posting mine, since it is the stock grey background with perhaps five folders on it total - boring but entirely usable.


----------



## InvokeMe

*Simple*


----------



## brandonsh

Chealion said:


> brandonsh - Wow. iChat AV's old logo, iTunes 6, running 10.3.9?


Yup! But It's iTunes 4.

Look At The iChat Icon! Look At It!


----------



## chas_m

imobile said:


> Well here is my NEW MBP ....


iMobile: GREAT shot. That's Mt. Baker I believe? Very nice work, neighbour!


----------



## chas_m

ehMax said:


> Fine... I'm so embarrassed.


Not meaning to lecture, but keeping a lot of data out on the desktop slows down your computer.

Use aliases if you must, or put "frequent folders" in the dock, but get em off the desktop!


----------



## chas_m

Oops ... maybe I should put my picture where my mouth is ...









Note the printer alias in the bottom left. Very handy -- just drag a document to it and boom, printed!

(yes, I took that photo)


----------



## brandonsh

I've Changed My Wallpaper. I've Included The Photo I Took As A Desktop If Anyone Wants To Use It.


----------



## imobile

*Thanks chas_m .... summer in the Gulf Islands*



chas_m said:


> iMobile: GREAT shot. That's Mt. Baker I believe? Very nice work, neighbour!



add a sailboat and the 'shots' come easily!

Here is my old Nov 2004 iBook.
Now I have that beautiful Apple refurb el cheapo MBP ( the 2.5GHz model for $US1260) with Firewire 400/800 ports...
this is relegated to M and N!
Music and Navigation!

On desktop is 'Half Moon', a wood ketch built in 1918.
Her skipper is a young 84 and has had vessel for over 50 years.
He spends whole summer cruising Gulf Islands!
Even sews his own sails! Wonderful fella!
Taken from my old Catalina 38 'Waltzing Matilda' near Sidney Spit, BC.


----------



## monokitty

Just interesting.


----------



## Isight

KC4 said:


> You guys are tidying up your desktops before sending them, AREN'T you?????:lmao:




No my desktop is always clean. Always. Clutter bothers me.


----------



## Adrian.

As you can tell, I get a lot of use out my Mac


----------



## JumboJones

Sometimes I can be too serious, this helps me smile.


----------



## ehMax

chas_m said:


> Not meaning to lecture, but keeping a lot of data out on the desktop slows down your computer.
> 
> Use aliases if you must, or put "frequent folders" in the dock, but get em off the desktop!


Keeping a few folders and files does not slow down a 2.5 Ghz, Intel Core 2 Duo with 4GB of Ram, 512MB Video card wth 320 GB 7200 RPM drive. :heybaby:

My desktop is usually quite tidy, but after 72 hours working on a time sensitive project, things can get a bit messy. 

Besides, Messy Desk = Organized mind.


----------



## brandonsh

MacGenius24 said:


> Is That A G3, And That Ralink Software, What's IT For?


The Ralink Software Is For My Wireless Adaptor, And It's An iBook G3/700 With 128mb Of RAM.


----------



## MannyP Design

The whole idea that a messy desktop somehow slows your Mac is a by-product of the OS 7/8/9 days. It has no credence today.


----------



## MacGenius24

MannyP Design said:


> The whole idea that a messy desktop somehow slows your Mac is a by-product of the OS 7/8/9 days. It has no credence today.



Not true,

your desktop slowly eats away at your ram over the years. And when you boot up your computer, it has to load the desktop and whatever is on. so more icons , longer time to load


----------



## ehMax

MacGenius24 said:


> Not true,
> 
> your desktop slowly eats away at your ram over the years. And when you boot up your computer, it has to load the desktop and whatever is on. so more icons , longer time to load


Considering the only time I boot my computer is when an Apple Software update requires it, I'm not too worried. 

Even though I bet if I loaded GB's of data on my desktop and booted it, then tried it without any data, any difference would be negligible.


----------



## MannyP Design

MacGenius24 said:


> Not true,
> 
> your desktop slowly eats away at your ram over the years. And when you boot up your computer, it has to load the desktop and whatever is on. so more icons , longer time to load


Sorry, but I that just doesn't jive. If you continue to load your desktop over "years" and not ever move files I guess it would be true... if it was thousands upon thousands of files.


----------



## Zoiks

edit - sorry, double post...


----------



## Zoiks

Here's the Desktop from my AL Macbook...


----------



## Pika




----------



## The Doug

Now playing.


----------



## chas_m

ehMax said:


> Keeping a few folders and files does not slow down a 2.5 Ghz, Intel Core 2 Duo with 4GB of Ram, 512MB Video card wth 320 GB 7200 RPM drive. :heybaby:


Yes, that's probably true.

But throw a 100GB folder of stuff out there and watch what happens to the finder's response time.

That's a rather extreme example to make sure the principle is made clear, but in fact: a lot of data on your desktop, even if it's contained in folders, slows down your machine. Aliases and "Smart Folders" of course are not real folders and thus don't count.

It's not a problem for people who keep "a few items" on the desktop, but it's a bad practice/bad habit that often leads to problems as inertia allows it to grow. I have also noticed (strictly anecdotally as a tech, take it as you will) that people with a lot of stuff on their desktops _tend_ to have more directory corruption than people who don't.

Bottom line: for a wide _variety_ of reasons, keeping your desktop reasonably clean (or at least free of "original" files) is a good idea. Ever since I discovered that putting a folder in the dock allows me to keep craploads of files with the reach of one click (literally), I can't see the point of "desktop" folders anymore.


----------



## MacGenius24

chas_m said:


> Yes, that's probably true.
> 
> But throw a 100GB folder of stuff out there and watch what happens to the finder's response time.
> 
> That's a rather extreme example to make sure the principle is made clear, but in fact: a lot of data on your desktop, even if it's contained in folders, slows down your machine. Aliases and "Smart Folders" of course are not real folders and thus don't count.
> 
> It's not a problem for people who keep "a few items" on the desktop, but it's a bad practice/bad habit that often leads to problems as inertia allows it to grow. I have also noticed (strictly anecdotally as a tech, take it as you will) that people with a lot of stuff on their desktops _tend_ to have more directory corruption than people who don't.
> 
> Bottom line: for a wide _variety_ of reasons, keeping your desktop reasonably clean (or at least free of "original" files) is a good idea. Ever since I discovered that putting a folder in the dock allows me to keep craploads of files with the reach of one click (literally), I can't see the point of "desktop" folders anymore.


 
chas I agree with you but, take a look at my picture. Every folder contains at lease 1GB of infomation, and thats a G4 Processor.


----------



## MacGenius24

chas_m said:


> Oops ... maybe I should put my picture where my mouth is ...
> 
> View attachment 7087
> 
> 
> Note the printer alias in the bottom left. Very handy -- just drag a document to it and boom, printed!
> 
> (yes, I took that photo)


 
How do you do the printer thing? Is it a leopard thing?


----------



## imobile

*Back up Time*



chas_m said:


> Yes, that's probably true.
> 
> But throw a 100GB folder of stuff out there and watch what happens to the finder's response time.
> 
> That's a rather extreme example to make sure the principle is made clear, but in fact: a lot of data on your desktop, even if it's contained in folders, slows down your machine. I


Here we go...... back up EH?


----------



## joltguy

*My current desktop!*

Here's my current MBP desktop setup. You can click through to flickr for the full size and all the details (icon set, Dock skin, etc.)


----------



## chas_m

MacGenius24 said:


> chas I agree with you but, take a look at my picture. Every folder contains at lease 1GB of infomation, and thats a G4 Processor.


So take them OFF the desktop and watch the Finder response improve! It may not be a huge improvement, but it will happen. Just replace them with aliases if you want them where they were.


----------



## chas_m

MacGenius24 said:


> How do you do the printer thing? Is it a leopard thing?


Users/(your home folder)/Library/Printers

You'll see icons for any printers that have been used by your machine. Create an ALIAS of the one(s) you want, and drag it out on the desktop. Now you can drop documents (any kind) on them and they will instantly print using default settings. Very handy for PDFs or standard Word documents in particular.


----------



## ehMax

chas_m said:


> Yes, that's probably true.
> 
> But throw a 100GB folder of stuff out there and watch what happens to the finder's response time.
> 
> That's a rather extreme example to make sure the principle is made clear, but in fact: a lot of data on your desktop, even if it's contained in folders, slows down your machine. Aliases and "Smart Folders" of course are not real folders and thus don't count.
> 
> It's not a problem for people who keep "a few items" on the desktop, but it's a bad practice/bad habit that often leads to problems as inertia allows it to grow. I have also noticed (strictly anecdotally as a tech, take it as you will) that people with a lot of stuff on their desktops _tend_ to have more directory corruption than people who don't.
> 
> Bottom line: for a wide _variety_ of reasons, keeping your desktop reasonably clean (or at least free of "original" files) is a good idea. Ever since I discovered that putting a folder in the dock allows me to keep craploads of files with the reach of one click (literally), I can't see the point of "desktop" folders anymore.


I've tidied my desktop up.


----------



## chas_m

ehMax said:


> I've tidied my desktop up.


Beautiful picture!


----------



## harzack86

*Exposé*

One day, I opened as many apps as I could and tried Exposé... Here is the result 

exposé on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Mycatisbigfoot

here is mine On my one acoutnt as go two on my mac book one for school and one from home (Eg My networking sowfare

















The Picture with tons of apps in the Dock Is My Main user\ home user
the other picture with the finder window is my school user so yea one, also if my computer got stolen then tey could only surf the web with it and i can track my computer with it XD 


----------



## kps

Just to revive this thread, I'll share mine:


----------



## The Doug

If it's Saturday, this must be Jupiter.


----------



## The Doug

If it's Tuesday, this must be Antwerp Central Station. What a gorgeous image. :clap:


----------



## Murph

That is an awesome picture!


----------



## Chas3

I just recolour realized my of a photo doesn't have completely straight lines for letters... oh what the hell 

Note: This is actually what my desktop looks like 24/7


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## joltguy

*Greenplease*



Current desktop on my MBP. Yes, I'm *really* looking forward to spring.


----------



## walermo

*Greetings!*


----------



## Murph

Just a quick question - where do most people get their nice high resolution images that they use for their desktops? I really like those poseted by The Doug and joltguy - especially the green one joltguy just posted. Thanks in advance! Whenever I try to find nice high res images I just find a bunch of nonsense websites.


----------



## walermo

I use either my Cyber-shot DSC-T10 or my new Olympus 1050 SW. I know they are not professional cameras, but they do the trick. The first shot I posted and the sunset picture below were taken with the Sony. The photogenic crab was captured with the Olympus.


----------



## MacGenius24

Backdrops - Wallpaper iPhone App from InterfaceLIFT


----------



## imobile

*iPhoto is a great tool to change desktops when mood strikes...*



Murph said:


> Just a quick question - where do most people get their nice high resolution images that they use for their desktops? I really like those poseted by The Doug and joltguy - especially the green one joltguy just posted. Thanks in advance! Whenever I try to find nice high res images I just find a bunch of nonsense websites.


Assuming of course you use it ... and have either camera and or scanner?

Here is an old ( taken on early afternoon in August 2004 on Nikon D70 ) "looking to the West shot into the sun snap" ...I was rapidly switching between Sony Camcorder and the Nikon digital SLR) when my sailboat was 'luckily' becalmed amongst J Pod off Pender Island.


----------



## Murph

Oooh Deviantart, I forgot all about that website. Well, after some searching I found one that I like. Here it is - on my 14" iBook G4.


----------



## MacGenius24

Murph said:


> Oooh Deviantart, I forgot all about that website. Well, after some searching I found one that I like. Here it is - on my 14" iBook G4.


 
Great to see ibook users out there!


----------



## MacGenius24

Heres a new one!


----------



## joltguy

Murph said:


> Just a quick question - where do most people get their nice high resolution images that they use for their desktops? I really like those poseted by The Doug and joltguy - especially the green one joltguy just posted. Thanks in advance! Whenever I try to find nice high res images I just find a bunch of nonsense websites.


I get them from a bunch of different places actually. That green one I believe I found on interfacelift.com. I also find some on Flickr in the Apple Widescreen Wallpapers group. Other good places for quality desktops are pixelgirlpresents.com, iconfactory.com, and mandolux.com.

Hope that helps!


----------



## joltguy

Here's my current desktop! Click it for all the details.


----------



## Ohmsford

It's a little bare, but I've only had it for a week or so.


----------



## MannyP Design

I was bored so I made myself a new desktop:


----------



## fantastic

*I love this background!*

Hello my fellow ehMacers!  I have a small favor to ask.... I was casually browsing the interweb and noticed a background image that really caught my eye! Would someone be able to tell me where I can find this image that is seen on the Cinema HD display? 

Thanks!


----------



## joltguy

fantastic said:


> Would someone be able to tell me where I can find this image that is seen on the Cinema HD display?
> 
> Thanks!


I happened to have that one sitting on my hard drive! I uploaded it here for you:

shareHub download - city_desktop.jpg

Enjoy!


----------



## fantastic

joltguy said:


> I happened to have that one sitting on my hard drive! I uploaded it here for you:
> 
> shareHub download - city_desktop.jpg
> 
> Enjoy!


Sweet merciful crap!  Thank you soo much! That totally made my morning! Ahaha


----------



## fantastic

Well without any further ado... heres mine  Thanks Joltguy! The Dock is placed to the left, hidden with magnification disabled


----------



## mc_shizzel

Here's mine, I'll see how long this lasts before I change.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## joltguy

*The latest... "Influx"*


----------



## Chas3

joltguy said:


>


Mind giving me the URL to that Desktop PIC?


----------



## joltguy

Chas3 said:


> Mind giving me the URL to that Desktop PIC?


No problem! Here you go: Influx WallpaperPack by ~applesactually on deviantART


----------



## The G3 Man

On the TiBook...


----------



## SHEMM

Mine is a lil plain. only thing that is really changed right now its my stacks.
my mail is also messed up because its a PNG file and it wont change back to the regular icon.


----------



## kamikazi

that car is nice..


----------



## The Doug

Superb HDR image of Moraine Lake, Alberta - available on InterfaceLIFT along with many other excellent desktop images.


----------



## SHEMM

kamikazi said:


> that car is nice..


Yeahh it is. My dad was thinking about getting it but we went with a waaaaayyy older one instead. They sounddddd sooooo much better.


----------



## SHEMM

The Doug said:


> Superb HDR image of Moraine Lake, Alberta - available on InterfaceLIFT along with many other excellent desktop images.


Is that from a 17 inch MacBook or an iMac?


----------



## The Doug

26" 3rd party display connected to my relatively antique G5 dualie.


----------



## SHEMM

ohh siick ahah..
yeah I realized it was a huge screen because of how small your icons are and the bar at the top is a lot smaller than my picture.


----------



## lookitsmarc

Remember when video games were hard?


----------



## Treef

Nice and clean (and one with the dock too).


----------



## Chas3

lookitsmarc said:


> Remember when video games were hard?


 Honestly, seeing your desktop makes me want to change everything about my current theme, any secrets on how you got it that way?

I say Old Bean, Are You Running Tiger or Leopard?


----------



## MacGenius24

Chas3 said:


> Honestly, seeing your desktop makes me want to change everything about my current theme, any secrets on how you got it that way?
> 
> I say Old Bean, Are You Running Tiger or Leopard?


Am guessing it's Leopard, for the running Apps, are orbs rather than triangles.


----------



## SMG

Treef: I love that desktop. Where did you find it?


----------



## lookitsmarc

Chas3 said:


> Honestly, seeing your desktop makes me want to change everything about my current theme, any secrets on how you got it that way?
> 
> I say Old Bean, Are You Running Tiger or Leopard?


MacGenius24 is right - Leopard. Here are my secrets:

1. Candybar
2. Magnifique
3. Geektool

#2 and #3 are free. Also, there are free, but more time-consuming versions of #1 such as LiteIcon.

Here is some inspiration of what can be done with some or all of these tools.


----------



## Chas3

do you happen to have the desktop image? I tried to make my own with the contra character but I failed miserably.

btw I knew what tools you used, my query is more directed to what type of text you used for the time, music playing, etc and wha icons you are using


----------



## lookitsmarc

By 'what type of text' do you mean font or geektool scripts?

Font: Emulogic
Icons: Mistikons '09


----------



## lookitsmarc

.


----------



## AlanMcGee

The G3 Man, nice background, cluttered desktop space.


----------



## lookitsmarc

I decided to make another desktop - but I liked that megaman one so much it will probably find it's way back sometime.

Hope you like it!


----------



## icemasta

All these pics make me want a mac. I guess Ill be looking in the classified.


----------



## jeso

First is my MacBook Pro 15"
2nd my iMac 24"

When at home in the studio i have a different background for my MBP as its attached to a 24" LG Full HD monitor


----------



## joltguy

Clean and metallic, just like my Mac.


----------



## jeso

joltguy said:


> Clean and metallic, just like my Mac.


Very clean


----------



## Niteshooter




----------



## screature

^^^ Cool (or should I say Hot  ) NS! Is that a piece of your own handy work?


----------



## chriswtburke

I like a nice clean desktop...


----------



## Chas3

What were the geektool scripts for the Megaman Theme?


----------



## kungfookiller

*iMac 3.06GHz *


----------



## Niteshooter

screature said:


> ^^^ Cool (or should I say Hot  ) NS! Is that a piece of your own handy work?


Sadly I'm not that gifted in photoshop, it was a graphic we ran in the paper.

Kevin


----------



## Mr. CoBalt

*Power Mac G5, 20" Cinema Display*

My desktop is pretty plain and simple. MacBook (not pictured) is less so. Physical desktop is a total mess (definitely not pictured)  Full size is here.


----------



## chriswtburke

Heres my latest.. its a photo I took just today, while out wandering around... (click for full size)


----------



## daniels

.


----------



## chriswtburke

daniels said:


> Acer Aspire 2GB Ram 320GB HD Windows 7 Ultimate
> 21.5inch screen
> iMac G3 512mb 15gb HD which is now sold
> Macbook Pro 13 Aluminum 250gb HD 2gb ram



this thread isn't for posting your workspace, its for showing your desktop.. (i.e. a screen shot)

you want to post your workspace in the "ehMac Cribs" thread.. found here: http://www.ehmac.ca/photos/74050-ehmac-cribs-show-us-your-mac-crib.html


----------



## daniels

oops wrong post i had 2 windows open by mistake  now heres the right one


----------



## bloh

nice desktops


----------



## Carter

My work Desktop:


----------



## Treef

SMG said:


> Treef: I love that desktop. Where did you find it?


Sorry it took me so long to notice your response (and question). I found the image here:
Levitation Design Archive A Weathered Apple

Enjoy!


----------



## Chas3

kungfookiller said:


>


Sauce on background?


----------



## danalicious

Great desktop Carter! Where did you find that?


----------



## doubles87

*Lv*


----------



## Chas3

Wow, you have quite the download speed whos your isp?


----------



## Carter

That's a normal DL speed even for a torrent, so the question really is, what's your average DL speed 
I use Eastlink here in NS and on average I can be around the 1mb/sec mark and if it's a well seeded torrent it can be over 1mb. That being said I rearly use torrents but when I do I get really good speeds.


----------



## jagga

*doubles87*

Great looking desktop. Where did you get the Wallpaper?!


----------



## doubles87

jagga said:


> Great looking desktop. Where did you get the Wallpaper?!


deviantart, found it there. i think you can just search "louis vuitton" on the site oddly enough.


----------



## joltguy

*Go leafs go!*

Here is my current desktop, all ready for the opening face-off tonight! 



*GO LEAFS GO!*


----------



## Chas3

Well I pay for 7 MegaBITS from bell, and only get 5, which is a terrible download speed. I might actually have to make a separate thread for choosing a new isp...


----------



## Carter

Chas3 said:


> Well I pay for 7 MegaBITS from bell, and only get 5, which is a terrible download speed. I might actually have to make a separate thread for choosing a new isp...


Can't beat Eastlink 

Oh, and my current work desktop:

High Res. shot HERE


----------



## chriswtburke

well i've gone and changed it again.. heres my latest.. its my son (10 months) a photo I shot for a friend to use as a stock photo for her website..


----------



## wonderings

my actual desktop:










my desktop itself is nothing special, change the picture very often as I get bored quickly.


----------



## Chas3

Clean and Simple.


----------



## Niteshooter

Still spaced out....


----------



## The G3 Man

Epic, its called TMSS - To Much STUFF! Syndrome


----------



## Devon

The G3 Man said:


> Epic, its called TMSS - To Much STUFF! Syndrome


Jesus! have you ever done right click - Arrange By - Date Created?


----------



## Niteshooter

NASA had a nice pic in their photo gallery yesterday....


----------



## The Doug

You say to-mah-to, I say desk-top.


----------



## ScanMan

The G3 Man said:


> Epic, its called TMSS - To Much STUFF! Syndrome


That's hilarious! I've got the same sad scene, but on my desktop it's disguised in a most ingenious way...


----------



## The Doug

What's a _destop?_


----------



## ScanMan

The Doug said:


> What's a _destop?_


Guess that's a good indication of what's inside. Wow, it's been sitting there a while now, and I never noticed the spelling. I'm leaving it.


----------



## Carter

My current work desktop.

Lately I just keep my dock empty except for those apps that are open.


----------



## DDKD726

Found this on an iPhone wallpaper site but have been using it on my Macbook


----------



## DDKD726

Carter said:


> My current work desktop.
> 
> Lately I just keep my dock empty except for those apps that are open.


Hey Carter - How do you get your Mailboxes to show up in the Menu bar?


----------



## Carter

DDKD726 said:


> Hey Carter - How do you get your Mailboxes to show up in the Menu bar?


I use Gmail Notifier. I have it setup to use three of my accounts.


----------



## The Doug

Apple Store, 5th Avenue NY.


----------



## DDKD726

The Doug- did you take that shot? It's amazing!


----------



## The Doug

No, but I wish I had. Wonderful isn't it? It's available for download on InterfaceLIFT - this is a terrific site with loads of images to use on your desktop.


----------



## MaxPower

The Doug said:


> Apple Store, 5th Avenue NY.


I have that same picture for my Desktop.


----------



## Niteshooter

The Doug said:


> What's a _destop?_


I dunno, I haven't seen mine in a few years......


----------



## lookitsmarc

Yeah, yeah, I'm a sucker for SW.


----------



## icemasta

^^^^

I like it, a lot actually.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## midvale

Wow, some awesome examples here. Here's mine. Ok, they're not perfectly lined up, but I'm still learning PhotoShop.


----------



## Cliffy

A picture I took at the Detroit auto show a couple of years ago.


----------



## Yamcha

Running Snow Leopard Retail on my PC :]


----------



## xcanuc

Here is mine for now. It will likely change when SL finally gets delivered.










Steve


----------



## Bruins04

Classic car


----------



## DDKD726

lookitsmarc said:


> Yeah, yeah, I'm a sucker for SW.


What program are you using to get the battery, HHD and RAM % to display on the desktop? That's cool.


----------



## Yamcha




----------



## wonderings

I try and keep me desktop clean... my dock, well thats a different story.


----------



## Yamcha

My new desktop :]


----------



## lookitsmarc

DDKD726 said:


> What program are you using to get the battery, HHD and RAM % to display on the desktop? That's cool.


Sorry for the late reply. I use Geektool 3.

Just google for the scripts - there is a lot of info out there.


----------



## xcanuc

Yamcha said:


> My new desktop :]


Cool picture. Did you draw that?
Steve


----------



## Yamcha

Nah , Its from an artist David Lanham, he also made the dock/system icons


----------



## Guest

This is currently on my desktop. Big chunk of ice up north at Alert. Just cropped & sized for the screen.


----------



## Ottawaman

Did you take the shot?


----------



## Guest

I did - on Dumbbell Bay, Nunavut. Alongside the runway at Alert.


----------



## Lawrence

Pretty basic, To me anyways.


----------



## DDKD726

Not sure why but I really like this picture, I can stare at it for some time...


----------



## joltguy

*A new year deserves a new desktop!*


----------



## overkill




----------



## ScanMan

joltguy, that looks great. My kind of interesting, though non-distracting desktop, and I'm with you on the icons.


----------



## joltguy

Thanks ScanMan!

FYI, IconFactory released a fresh batch of the Flurry icons this week in case you're interested.



ScanMan said:


> joltguy, that looks great. My kind of interesting, though non-distracting desktop, and I'm with you on the icons.


----------



## ScanMan

joltguy said:


> FYI, IconFactory released a fresh batch of the Flurry icons this week in case you're interested.


Nice! Thanks.


----------



## Reel1

And mine Barrie at night


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## canada eh

Reel1 said:


> And mine Barrie at night


thats a nice picture of downtown


----------



## The Doug

Tuscan sunset - gorgeous image available on InterfaceLIFT. :clap:


----------



## bundy

overkill said:


>



can i ask where did you get that wallpaper? =]


----------



## Lawrence

Just love to look at those tattoo's


----------



## bundy

heres mine...


----------



## Yamcha




----------



## Supercooled

What can I say? I like simplicity.


----------



## Yamcha




----------



## Supercooled

Yamcha, you must get a lot of spam or not read your mail. 

Link to wallpaper? Please share some of your resources people.


----------



## Yamcha

Yeah I hardly read my mail, and I do get lots of spam..

http://i42.tinypic.com/n3spx0.jpg link to the wallpaper, i can't remember where i got it.. I usually get my wallpapers at interfacelift.com


----------



## SINC

Here's a look at my new desktop:


----------



## MaxPower

Very nice SINC. How do you get any work done with a desktop that is a tranquil as that?


----------



## SINC

MaxPower said:


> Very nice SINC. How do you get any work done with a desktop that is a tranquil as that?


It fits retirement perfectly.


----------



## The G3 Man

SINC said:


> It fits retirement perfectly.


Hey sinc, think you can post that pic, i want to use it as my background.

-MMF


----------



## SINC

The G3 Man said:


> Hey sinc, think you can post that pic, i want to use it as my background.
> 
> -MMF


Sure thing, you can get it here:

http://img15.nnm.ru/7/e/3/b/8/91c3663a6f16dca8026241512ff.jpg


----------



## lookitsmarc

And I continue my addiction to SW related wallpapers...


----------



## enon

.


----------



## magrat22

Older pic of my desktop







[/IMG]

Last month







[/IMG]

I change it up pretty regularly but haven't taken any screen caps in awhile.


----------



## The Doug

.


----------



## joltguy

Is it hockey season yet?! 


desktop08272010 by joltguy, on Flickr


----------



## DDKD726

I borrowed this from ehmac member Randi Scott form this thread:http://www.ehmac.ca/photos/73889-best-shot-your-photo-library-go-4.html#post799509

Here it is on my current desktop:


----------



## acc30

*hello!!*










the word use to line up properly in my old desk set-up, at the moment I am still re-organizing my work space.


----------



## joltguy

*GLOSSYCODE logo desktop*

​
*GLOSSYCODE* is my personal side project… my one-man software company! I just designed this logo for it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Yamcha




----------



## Tech Elementz

This is my desktop as of December 17, 2011!


----------



## Paul82




----------



## tkim78

Let's see this works.


----------



## The Doug

Love this image.


----------



## broad

Yamcha said:


>


which icon set is that? thats sick!


----------



## SINC

Been awhile since I posted mine here. It's a shot I took of local railway tracks . . .


----------



## John Clay

The Doug said:


> Love this image.


Doug, that's a great image. Do you happen to recall where you got it from?


----------



## The Doug

John Clay said:


> Doug, that's a great image. Do you happen to recall where you got it from?


As a matter of fact I do.


----------



## IAlberta

Here is one of several I use.


----------



## IAlberta

And one other..


----------



## John Clay

The Doug said:


> Love this image.


That's great, thanks! I might have to get that printed...


----------



## CplHoward

... Yes.. Im an anime/manga freak... *sob*


----------

